# Picking Up New 30 Rls In The Morning



## PeteHaines (Oct 24, 2007)

Bought my first brand new unit and sure is making me nervous. Just could not pass up the 30 RLS and should be the perfect model for me. I did do my homework thru outbackers.com, thank you. I am not new at camping since I was my pappy's fisrt mate pulling the airstream over 30 years ago. But this is my first new unit and everything I do to it will be " what was that idiot thinking " after I get done with this one! I made them go to the next range up on the tire rating including changing the spare also changing them to steel belted radials. Also I negotiated an awning topper, scothguard of cloth, extra battery, big box of potti chems, and personal spare tire cover. Plus my price after tax was still under 27k with tax. I have heard of better deals but I like my dealer to much to mess with him more. Since I have bought 3 used unit from him prior, he knows me. I work from my camper in the winter doing construction in the south and pull alot of miles in them. If anyone knows of anything wonky like especially in wiring please let me know.

Thanks Everyone, Happy To Be Joining Yall,

Pete


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Pete!









Glad to have you aboard,

How many in your family? How often re you planning to camp?


----------



## PeteHaines (Oct 24, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Welcome Pete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,

There is just my dog and me when I travel. In the summer months I farm here in NY growing produce and work construction in the winter. I will be out 3 weeks a month for the next 5 months of so. I use my rv's to work from since I am mostly 1000 plus miles from the house all winter. People considered me a snow bird since my mid 20's. My first trip by myself I stayed at Beaver Run Park in Metter GA. The owner thought I was going to be trouble and after staying there many times in 7 years that I worked in that area I ended up in part of a RV family. We still keep track of each other years later. I plan on visiting some old friends at Parkwood in Statesboro GA on my way thru. The layout of the 30rls should be a hit when it comes to entertaining. And the 15k A/C unit will be a blessing when I get to the campsite in south florida. I hope the slide topper does it's job of keeping rain out of the slide unit. I plan on a half bubble lean towards the slide to help also.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yukon Pete said:


> If anyone knows of anything wonky like especially in wiring please let me know.
> 
> Thanks Everyone, Happy To Be Joining Yall,
> 
> Pete


Check all of the circuit breaker connections in the main panel. Both 12V and 120V. They have been known to be loose at times. Even when new. I also re-check them about every other year as the vibrations can make them back off.

Congrats & enjoy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AND Congrats!!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

California Jim said:


> If anyone knows of anything wonky like especially in wiring please let me know.
> 
> Thanks Everyone, Happy To Be Joining Yall,
> 
> Pete


Check all of the circuit breaker connections in the main panel. Both 12V and 120V. They have been known to be loose at times. Even when new. I also re-check them about every other year as the vibrations can make them back off.

Congrats & enjoy








[/quote]

x2

and welcome!


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted to add my congratulations on the Outback. We have had ours for one month and love it. I also went over every nut and screw I could see and several were loose. it also is a good way to familiarize yourself with the unit.
DW still thinks I missed a few in my head.
Be Safe Out Back There


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Welcome Pete!
We got our 30RLS this past Feb. and love it. The bedroom area is pretty small, but the space in the living area is what really sold us. Every 4th of July we have family spend the day at the CG with us, at one point there were 9 adults inside cooling off (south GA heat) and the AC had no problem keeping us cool.
The only real problem we've had with ours was the Milestar tires, and Keystone replaced all 5. In addition to what others have said, you might want to do a forum search on the outside speakers. We did the speaker mod as a precaution, after looking at them it's very possible they could have leaked.

Congrats and enjoy your OB!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pete

Congrats on your new trailer and welcome to Outbackers.com....chime in often and ask lots of questions

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats and welcome!! Enjoy your new winter home.


----------



## PeteHaines (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Getting everything packed away and going to figure another 2 days to get things right. Thanks for the tip on the electrical. Checked them but am still geting a weird blip in the lighting. Sorta goes really bright every minute or so. It might be the shore power but also think the converter might have a problem. Calling my dealer in the morning. This unit pulls so nice I can hardly believe it. And I am very happy with the layout even more. Anyone ever figure a storage system for the huge front area. Totes might be a idea with shelving system on a pull out to keep things in their place. Never would I imagine that so much stuff was in my old rig!

thanks again


----------

